# Where are all the trans unfriendly spaces?



## Herr Flick (Jul 29, 2021)

Everywhere you might go that isn't either a small isolated community or a strictly religious or pseudo-religious one is overrun with trannies and tranny apologists. 

We're constantly told trannies feel targeted and unwelcome everywhere to the point that they are afraid for their lives, but every open social environment I so much as stumble into is pozzed so hard in favor of practically worshipping them that I turn straight around and stumble right back out again, even if a lot of the people present are normal and just enduring it.

So, Kiwis, where _are_ these fabled trans-indifferent/trans-exclusionary spaces that exist in every nook and cranny of society and especially online society, to the tragic detriment of .05% of the population? Have you ever found a space that, upon learning someone was trans, banned them on the spot for being a powerleveling faggot, or banned all discourse on the subject because it was unnecessary, obnoxious and beside the point? Have you ever seen a space or person openly claim to be "LGBTQ+ _un_friendly?"

I can't be the only person who specifically wants to seek out and join them just for the respite, and yet such things sure are hard to find for something that's apparently so widespread that we have to wreck society to "fix" it.

Please advise.


----------



## Honored guest (Jul 29, 2021)

If you won't bend over backwards and actively suck tranny cock you're "trans-excluding", now you know why they proclaim that such spaces exist everywhere.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 29, 2021)

Construction fields. Trannies can't do real work. The men have high testosterone for having to use their bodies so that gives them natural aversion to degeneracy. Beware all soy occupied spaces.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 29, 2021)

They're all off of the mainstream web, because the people who would make them have been ousted. Most spaces on the Internet are (or are intended to be) nonpolitical. That makes it easy to advocate to allow trannies in a space for reasons of "inclusion," with the assumption that things will continue on as they have been, but with trannies. _*This is never what happens. *_Instead, the trannies use their foothold in the online space to push for increasingly more deranged moderation policies, and gradually infect what was once a thriving community with SocJus bullshit because the people who would fight back are interested only in maintaining the status quo, which isn't inherently anti-trans. Those who oppose the way things are going leave or are forced out, and create smaller communities of their own which either die out, grow until the cycle repeats again, or (and this is the big one) have an anti-trans policy in place from Day One. Trannies: not even once.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 29, 2021)

The Farms.

Basically, anywhere where people don't give into the delusions of Trans people.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 29, 2021)

It's just one big darvo.

It's simple. You have something that I want, or that I want to destroy (natural order, sensible gender relations, take your pick). I am unhappy, or better yet, I identify a group that is unhappy (people with any type of dysphoria). I place the cause of the problems at the thing I want to take or destroy (The reason you are unhappy, is because people don't treat you like the gender you really feel like).

Bingo.

Now everyone who wants to protect their loved ones and say something like: "You know maybe you don't want to cut off your dick, maybe you won't be happier with a wound that you have to hurt every day so it remains open".

Now in their (collective) mind, you become the problem. You're not treating them as a woman. There are a lot of these paths of thought that people are indoctrinated into. For example: If someone complains about gay STD rates or gay child abuse stats, then that must mean they are themselves secretly gay.

You don't create understanding by believing these obvious lies. You can test them, but once you do and see that their bullshit you should discard them. And if you then try sharing that knowledge, you are now part of the problem and you are censored, or harassed. At that point it really shouldn't be a mystery anymore.


----------



## Triplethreat (Jul 29, 2021)

Lipstick alley. It’s a black woman’s forum and they are brutally honest about what they think about trans women….


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 30, 2021)

Herr Flick said:


> I can't be the only person who specifically wants to seek out and join them just for the respite,


That's why I joined this place. All I really wanted was to be able to say faggot, nigger, and tranny, and I can. It's the only forum I know of that actually genuinely allows free speech.

If you find more I'd be surprised.


----------



## :gold: (Jul 30, 2021)

There’s mumsnet, a bunch of bong TERFs.








						Mumsnet | The UK’s most popular website for parents - Mumsnet
					

Mumsnet makes parents’ lives easier by pooling knowledge, advice and support on everything from conception to childbirth, from babies to teenagers.




					www.mumsnet.com


----------



## Cool Username (Jul 30, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> That's why I joined this place. All I really wanted was to be able to say faggot, nigger, and tranny, and I can.


The bar has been set so low. Tem years ago, I was more interested in online "communities" where everybody was nice to each other and nobobody cussed. Now I just want a place where I can say "nigger" in peace.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 30, 2021)

The church should be a unfriendly and unwelcoming place for people who are transgender. Homosexuality is a sin. So I suppose transgender would fall under the umbrella of homosexuality for why transgender is a sin. God says love the sin not the sinner. If a man is homosexual God says the man can become straight again and no longer be a sinner. I just suddenly had a startling realization. Let’s say you are a transgender and you had a sex change operation and removed your penis and then you walked into a church and they say stop ur homosexuality that’s a sin become straight again but the transgender would say how do I become straight my penis is missing. The minister starts scratching his head all confused. I guess you could just stop having cocks slammed into ur anus and become straight and just not have sex anymore. But now the transgender they started reading the Bible now they are straight and then the transgender meets a woman and falls in love, but penis is already gone and now can’t have sex with this woman and can’t have kids the former transgender quickly grabs a sawed off shotgun and blasts themselves in the head and dies. 41%. I tried to help this person. Still died.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 30, 2021)

Cool Username said:


> The bar has been set so low. Tem years ago, I was more interested in online "communities" where everybody was nice to each other and nobobody cussed. Now I just want a place where I can say "nigger" in peace.


Those definitely don't exist anymore. Since at least late '00s political correctness has made it so that you either pretend to be a libtard or get ostracized from the community, if not kicked out. There's nowhere apolitical and friendly.

Now you either find a place where you have to say "I love trannies", or a place where you can say "nigger". It sucks but that's how it is.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jul 30, 2021)

I would recommend something like Ovarit, Crystal.cafe or Lolcow.farm but considering that the majority of their userbases are dykes who are somehow both menopausal and on their period, outright cutting off your internet connection is a far more realistic (and desirable) alternative.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jul 30, 2021)

RIGHT HERE! RIGHT NOW!




FUCKING 42% WHEN ALREADY?
DO IT! DO IT NOW!


----------



## Storm_Provider (Jul 30, 2021)

Shiversblood said:


> God says love the sin not the sinner.


Wasn't it "hate the sin, not the sinner?" lol


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jul 30, 2021)

It doesn't matter, you could completely cleanse the internet of even the most mild criticism of trannies and they'd still feel victimized. My pet theory regarding this paranoid persecution complex is that the majority of them feel ashamed of their actions. You know that little feeling of shame/self guilt you have when you feel like you let yourself down? Imagine repressing that 24/7 365 all so you can act out your coomer dream irl. They project these feelings of self guilt/shame onto others, and imagine that others secretly harbor negative feelings towards them for being trans. They know their actions are wrong/immoral/unnatural/sinful (take your pick), but delude themselves into thinking "its other peoples fault I'm not comfortable in my own skin" so they lash out blindly, latching onto even the slightest hint of negativity so that they can control every aspect of their online interactions.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 30, 2021)

tehpope said:


> The Farms.


Now it's certainly an undeniable fact that the Farms leads to on average 3.5 trannie deaths a month. But I must say there isn't nearly enough active persecution and pre-emptive measures. I mean sure I gave them all those dick pics when I signed up, but how would the Farms know if I have a girl dick or a boy dick?


----------



## Billy Beer (Jul 30, 2021)

Good point.

Anywhere that is anti-LGTBBQWTF is banned, deplatformed, de-banked, de-bunked and called names from the highest in the holy order of faggots, all the way down to the serfaggots. 

Hungary and Poland are hammered by 'celebs' saying how nasty and evil they are for wanting to keep their ideology clean.

Really makes you realise how this woke push is propaganda, and not naturally occurring progress.


----------



## Herr Flick (Jul 30, 2021)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> It doesn't matter, you could completely cleanse the internet of even the most mild criticism of trannies and they'd still feel victimized. My pet theory regarding this paranoid persecution complex is that the majority of them feel ashamed of their actions. You know that little feeling of shame/self guilt you have when you feel like you let yourself down? Imagine repressing that 24/7 365 all so you can act out your coomer dream irl. They project these feelings of self guilt/shame onto others, and imagine that others secretly harbor negative feelings towards them for being trans. They know their actions are wrong/immoral/unnatural/sinful (take your pick), but delude themselves into thinking "its other peoples fault I'm not comfortable in my own skin" so they lash out blindly, latching onto even the slightest hint of negativity so that they can control every aspect of their online interactions.


This is the only plausible explanation for how they somehow manage to feel victimized at all times while being one of the most protected social classes in the history of the once brutally honest internet. It just drives me nuts that everyone and everything everywhere is apparently okay with coddling them, and spaces that don't aren't only rare, they aren't even allowed to exist.


HymanHive said:


> Good point.
> 
> Anywhere that is anti-LGTBBQWTF is banned, deplatformed, de-banked, de-bunked and called names from the highest in the holy order of faggots, all the way down to the serfaggots.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, it's complete propaganda. There is nothing natural about it, from top to bottom, and the average person isn't on board with it. That's why I'm amazed that there aren't more places like the Farms where people can congregate and just discuss/enjoy/hate on x without being verbally abused into publicly correcting their bigotry for saying 'he/she' instead of 'they', or because they don't want to deal with mentally ill trannies whose issues have nothing to do with the subject at hand.

Of course, then you consider the utter tripe Null has to deal with persistently just to keep this place open, and the picture that's painted is really quite a bleak one. The powers that be--none of whom are, themselves, trannies--really want to ensure there is no refuge from this madness for the plebs, for whatever reason.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 30, 2021)

Trans unfriendly spaces? Literally any hall of mirrors.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Jul 30, 2021)

Wherever the bastard we call Truth refuses to hide itself. For example, when human cells divide and chromosomes become evident, trans peoples and their allies must look away or else be blighted with the dark enlightenment that is biology. Only cis bigots or truscum dare acknowledge such unspeakable things.
Unless the chromosomes are abnormal then they ought to be celebrated for so boldly defying nature.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 30, 2021)

Gog & Magog said:


> Wherever the bastard we call Truth refuses to hide itself. For example, when human cells divide and chromosomes become evident, trans peoples and their allies must look away or else be blighted with the dark enlightenment that is biology. Only cis bigots or truscum dare acknowledge such unspeakable things.
> Unless the chromosomes are abnormal then they ought to be celebrated for so boldly defying nature.


It's nuts. We can't handle truth. I feel like I can but I might be a narcissist. You guys are just silly.


----------



## Vohzd (Jul 30, 2021)

Telegram is pretty great, it's like 4chan before it got gay. Gab is alright if you're down with religious types.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Jul 30, 2021)

Fucky Chucky said:


> It's nuts. We can't handle truth. I feel like I can but I might be a narcissist. You guys are just silly.


I don't know what you mean but I'll give you a like anyhow.


----------



## Grand Omega (Jul 30, 2021)

Trans-unfriendly is the official description for any space or community that knows better than to enable and serve as an energy reservoir for self-obsessed narcissists that play the troon card. 

Hypothetically speaking, the anonymity provided by the Internet should allow it to be inherently trans friendly in most places, instead of it being enforced with an iron fist. Funny how it just never seems to work out that way.


----------



## toledo (Aug 3, 2021)

"Trans unfriendly" means that a community politely reminds people that Transvestism / Transgenderism isn't the topic of the community and isn't directly relevant to every conversation in every channel/thread. I sympathize with them as long as they don't preach or whine about it to me. 



Grand Omega said:


> Trans-unfriendly is the official description for any space or community that knows better than to enable and serve as an energy reservoir for self-obsessed narcissists that play the troon card.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, the anonymity provided by the Internet should allow it to be inherently trans friendly in most places, instead of it being enforced with an iron fist. Funny how it just never seems to work out that way.


yeah, no one on the internet knows you're a dog  knows you're transgender unless you need to broadcast it and repeatedly make it the focus of a conversation. Kind of like certain groups of schizos or anorexics or people with autistic political philosophies. Funny, that ...  I even know a lot of women online that simply don't talk about their gender or let people assume they're male because they don't want the drama associated with bEiNg a GiRL OnLiNe -- oldfags will remember "tits or gtfo" on 4chan, the real mentality behind it is that if you had to advertise "I have tits and a pussy!" then you may as well be mocked for it. 



Vohzd said:


> Telegram is pretty great, it's like 4chan before it got gay. Gab is alright if you're down with religious types.


As far as honeypots go, yeah, they're pretty okay. 
Ironically, Kiwifarms runs a Matrix server and Pleroma server which are infinitely better than Telegram/Gab and are part of a decentralized, Libre network. 
Why aren't you using the kiwifarms pleroma server? https://kiwifarms.cc


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 3, 2021)

Ironically, Kiwi Farms is the most trans friendly space as long as you got a spine and a willingness to take a joke. Even most "trans-friendly" sites would turn on each other anyways


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 3, 2021)

trannies feel targetted by everyone because even the people pretending they're not revolting creatures let their innate disgust shine through every once in a while


----------



## Cool Dog (Aug 3, 2021)

Any place that wont play along with their delusional views its by their definition a "trans-exclusionary space"


----------



## Solid Snek (Aug 3, 2021)

I've been reading CS Lewis' "That Hideous Strength" recently.

I don't know if any of you have read it, but by God it's liberating. Every time I hear something about trannies - I'm not even mad anymore. Not confused. Not despaired.  More like something that can be summed up with the following passage:

... the built and painted perversity of this room had the effect of​making him aware, as he had never been aware before, of this​room’s opposite. As the desert first teaches men to love water,​or as absence first reveals affection, there rose up against this​background of the sour and the crooked some kind of vision of​the sweet and the straight. Something else — something​he vaguely called the “Normal”—apparently existed. He​had never thought about it before. But there it was—solid,​massive, with a shape of its own, almost like something you​could touch, or eat, or fall in love with. It was all mixed up​with his wife and fried eggs and soap and sunlight and the rooks​cawing in the town and the thought that, somewhere​outside, daylight was going on at that moment. He was not​thinking in moral terms at all; or else (what is much the same​thing) he was having his first deeply moral experience. He was​choosing a side: the Normal. “All that,” as he called it, was​what he chose.​​And here's the whole section if you need more context:



Spoiler



The room, at first sight, was an anticlimax. It appeared to be an​empty committee room with a long table, eight or nine chairs,​some pictures, and (oddly enough) a large step-ladder in one​corner. Here also there were no windows; it was lit by an​electric light which produced, better than Mark had ever​seen it produced before, the illusion of daylight—of a​cold, grey place out of doors. This, combined with the absence​of a fireplace, made it seem chilly though the temperature was​not in fact very low.​​A man of trained sensibility would have seen at once that the​room was ill proportioned, not grotesquely so but sufficiently​to produce dislike. It was too high and too narrow. Mark felt​the effect without analysing the cause and the effect grew on​him as time passed. Sitting staring about him he next noticed​the door—and thought at first that he was the victim of some​optical illusion. It took him quite a long time to prove to​himself that he was not. The point of the arch was not in the​centre; the whole thing was lop-sided. Once again, the error​was not gross. The thing was near enough to the true to​deceive you for a moment and to go on teasing the mind even​after the deception had been unmasked. Involuntarily one kept​on shifting the head to find positions from which it would look​right after all. He turned round and sat with his back to it . . .​one mustn’t let it become an obsession.​​Then he noticed the spots on the ceiling. They were not mere​specks of dirt or discoloration. They were deliberately painted​on: little round black spots placed at irregular intervals on the​pale mustard-coloured surface. There were not a great many of​them: perhaps thirty . . . or was it a hundred? He determined​that he would not fall into the trap of trying to count them.​They would be hard to count, they were so irregularly placed.​Or weren’t they? Now that his eyes were growing used to them​(and one couldn’t help noticing that there were five in that little​group to the right), their arrangement seemed to hover on the​verge of regularity. They suggested some kind of pattern. Their​peculiar ugliness consisted in the very fact that they kept on​suggesting it and then frustrating the expectation thus aroused.​Suddenly he realised that this was another trap. He fixed his​eyes on the table.​​There were spots on the table, too—white ones: shiny​white spots, not quite round, and arranged, apparently,​to correspond to the spots on the ceiling. Or were they? No, of​course not . . . ah, now he had it! The pattern (if you could call​it a pattern) on the table was an exact reversal of that on the​ceiling. But with certain exceptions. He found he was glancing​rapidly from the one to the other, trying to puzzle it out. For​the third time he checked himself. He got up and began to walk​about. He had a look at the pictures.​​Some of them belonged to a school of art with which he was​already familiar. There was a portrait of a young woman who​held her mouth wide open to reveal the fact that the inside of it​was thickly overgrown with hair. It was very skilfully painted​in the photographic manner so that you could almost feel that​hair; indeed you could not avoid feeling it however hard you​tried. There was a giant mantis playing a fiddle while being​eaten by another mantis, and a man with corkscrews instead of​arms bathing in a flat, sadly coloured sea beneath a summer​sunset. But most of the pictures were not of this kind. At first​sight most of them seemed rather ordinary, though Mark was a​little surprised at the predominance of scriptural themes. It was​only at the second or third glance that one discovered certain​unaccountable details—something odd about the positions of​the figures’ feet or the arrangement of their fingers or the​grouping. And who was the person standing between the Christ​and the Lazarus? And why were there so many beetles under​the table in the Last Supper? What was the curious trick of​lighting that made each picture look like something seen in​delirium? When once these questions had been raised the​apparent ordinariness of the pictures became their supreme​menace—like the ominous surface innocence at the beginning​of certain dreams. Every fold of drapery, every piece of​architecture, had a meaning one could not grasp but which​withered the mind. Compared with these the other,​surrealistic, pictures were mere foolery. Long ago Mark​had read somewhere of “things of that extreme evil which​seems innocent to the uninitiate,” and had wondered what sort​of things they might be. Now he felt he knew.​​He turned his back on the pictures and sat down. He​understood the whole business now. Frost was not trying to​make him insane; at least not in the sense Mark had hitherto​given to the word “insanity.” Frost had meant what he said. To​sit in the room was the first step towards what Frost called​objectivity—the process whereby all specifically human​reactions were killed in a man so that he might become fit for​the fastidious society of the Macrobes. Higher degrees in the​asceticism of anti-nature would doubtless follow: the eating of​abominable food, the dabbling in dirt and blood, the ritual​performances of calculated obscenities. They were, in a sense,​playing quite fair with him—offering him the very same​initiation through which they themselves had passed and which​had divided them from humanity, distending and dissipating​Wither into a shapeless ruin while it condensed and sharpened​Frost into the hard, bright, little needle that he now was.​​But after an hour or so this long, high coffin of a room began​to produce on Mark an effect which his instructor had probably​not anticipated. There was no return of the attack which he had​suffered last night in the cell. Whether because he had already​survived that attack, or because the imminence of death had​drawn the tooth of his lifelong desire for the esoteric, or​because he had (in a fashion) called very urgently for help, the​built and painted perversity of this room had the effect of​making him aware, as he had never been aware before, of this​room’s opposite. As the desert first teaches men to love water,​or as absence first reveals affection, there rose up against this​background of the sour and the crooked some kind of vision of​the sweet and the straight. Something else—something​he vaguely called the “Normal”—apparently existed. He​had never thought about it before. But there it was—solid,​massive, with a shape of its own, almost like something you​could touch, or eat, or fall in love with. It was all mixed up​with Jane and fried eggs and soap and sunlight and the rooks​cawing at Cure Hardy and the thought that, somewhere​outside, daylight was going on at that moment. He was not​thinking in moral terms at all; or else (what is much the same​thing) he was having his first deeply moral experience. He was​choosing a side: the Normal. “All that,” as he called it, was​what he chose. If the scientific point of view led away from​“all that,” then be damned to the scientific point of view! The​vehemence of his choice almost took his breath away; he had​not had such a sensation before. For the moment he hardly​cared if Frost and Wither killed him.​


​tl;dr: a happless Google employee gets scooped up by the inner circle of the Technocratic Illuminati; they try to fuck with his mind by sticking him in a Clownworld room, with the ultimate aim of breaking down his humanity and honing him into an efficient, morally-indifferent servant of the Dark Powers. But then he remembers he is NOT living in Clownworld - that the room is just an artificially-created illusion, a well-rehearsed, but utterly fake, initiatory rite set up by evil men for evil purposes. He's actually living in the REAL world - the "Normal" world - and with this realization (this dawning gnosis), Clownworld ceases to have any power over him.
--------------------------------------------

None of this is new. The tranny obsession, the apparent hypocrisy of their actions, the obsession with censorship and control (of body, language, and even mind itself), the breakdown of social order and self-evident truths and the vaguely-defined fear and terror and bitterness that rushes in to fill the void - that is the essence of the systems of thought that have dominated the ruling classes since the 19th century. The is the essence of what writers and philosophers have alternately called "Progressivism", "Scientism", and "Technocracy".

It all seems weird because we're trying to analyze it _rationally_, but it is a thing which is deliberately anti-rational. It seems hypocritical, because it _is_ hypocritical - or, rather, is indifferent to traditionally Western considerations like motive and logic and moral judgement, and instead, at its highest level, operates simply according to the expediency of actions for the Will of those few in Power.

But it's all BS. None of it is real. And when you see that - when _really_ you see the game for what it is, as nothing more serious than a carnival funhouse meant to mold you into an agent of transhuman oppression, or at the very least an obedient, sexually-gelded serf, while just outside the sun is shining and children are playing and life is going on as it always has - your whole view changes.





> So, Kiwis, where _are_ these fabled trans-indifferent/trans-exclusionary spaces that exist in every nook and cranny of society and especially online society, to the tragic detriment of .05% of the population? ... Please advise.


To answer your question, OP: trans-unfriendly spaces are all around you. The mind of every tranny is a trans-unfriendly space. _Reality_ is a trans-unfriendly space. The trick isn't so much working out where they are, the trick is in breaking free of the (what for many of us has been lifelong) conditioning that prevents us from seeing them.


----------



## ImFuckingBored (Aug 4, 2021)

Vohzd said:


> Telegram is pretty great, it's like 4chan before it got gay. Gab is alright if you're down with religious types.


Religious types are the worst kind of faggots.


----------



## Fools Idol (Aug 7, 2021)

In their heads. Why do you think they kill themselves all the time and why they see hate everywhere they look? It's because underneath all the makeup, women's clothes, surgery and hormones there is still a man or woman and they know it deep down. All the asspats on Twitter and good thoughts on Reddit will never make the moments of lucidity any less crushing.

Imagine finding out your life is the Truman show. All of the niceties and complements you get are insincere, and every interaction you have is fake and then you look in the mirror and it all come crashing down and that nasty voice in the back of your head that you do your best to ignore starts to shout and scream. It must be awful to have your worst enemy be reality.


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Aug 10, 2021)

Infiltrated and cleansed.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Aug 10, 2021)

place where i live is quite religious and don't accept any tranny faggotory, i can't recall someone here being a part of lgbtqwejjdkrjkrkrkrkcoebsohfodhekyeoywskhdkagdphd0dhdjdhidheiis++++++++++ ever.
if someone hosts a tranny parade here i 100% will bet the police will get enforced and the thing would get shutdown


----------



## Drain Todger (Aug 10, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> They're all off of the mainstream web, because the people who would make them have been ousted. Most spaces on the Internet are (or are intended to be) nonpolitical. That makes it easy to advocate to allow trannies in a space for reasons of "inclusion," with the assumption that things will continue on as they have been, but with trannies. _*This is never what happens. *_Instead, the trannies use their foothold in the online space to push for increasingly more deranged moderation policies, and gradually infect what was once a thriving community with SocJus bullshit because the people who would fight back are interested only in maintaining the status quo, which isn't inherently anti-trans. Those who oppose the way things are going leave or are forced out, and create smaller communities of their own which either die out, grow until the cycle repeats again, or (and this is the big one) have an anti-trans policy in place from Day One. Trannies: not even once.


I have watched trans moderators ruin boards in real time. Under no circumstances should the majority of trans people be given any kind of power over a forum. There are a tiny minority of trans who are right-wing or libertarian, but the vast majority are obnoxiously progressive and pro-SocJus and will force political correctness and identity politics into literally every goddamn thing. Freedom of speech? Gone. Funny little forum games with politically incorrect premises? Gone. Using gallows humor and joking about “serious topics” is also right out.

Tranny Jannies make lively and rowdy forums that were once like KF into solemn mausoleums. Once they get a foot in the door, the downward spiral is inevitable. There are lots of boards I used to love that were 100% ruined that way. They completely altered the board culture, targeted and harassed perceived ideological enemies, and banned anyone who disagreed with them, leaving behind only the lemmings and the sycophants.


----------

